# Dog pulling out fur



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Have you mentioned this to your vet? There may be an underlying cause other than behavior that is making her pull her hair out. Maybe pain, itching, or other issue? 

If it is truly behavioral, and bitter apple does not help, you may want to try using an e-collar (the lampshade-like collar) to try and train her out of doing it.

If it doesn't seem to be detrimental and making her bald, I'd just let it go if the vet doesn't see any physiological reason she's doing it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Allergies are the usual cause, but not always. Some things I have found helpful:

1) Fleas- even one flea bite can set off some dogs
2) Food- usually it's corn or wheat or beef, so a food that has none of the above is ideal. For an easy to find, low coast food that has none of those, try Nature's Recipe at Petsmart.
3) Stress, anxiety... more exercise, better food, and sometimes temporarily preventing the dog from chewing herself (with an Elizabethan collar) can help.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

definitely could be an allergy, what are you feeding?


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Thor was about a year old when he pulled most of the fur out of his tail. Our vet had a few suggestions - 1. Slightly dry skin (showing up in his rear area) which was making it irritable, so he would be uncomfortable and bite; 2. Parasites - fleas, mites - easy to rule out; 3. Impacted anal glands; or 4. Food Allergies. Your best bet would be to mention this to your vet. Thor had dry skin and adding fish oil tablets and changing to a sensitive skin formula food helped him greatly. Not all dogs with impacted anal glands do the butt scoot across the floor, but if she is, that might be your issue. 
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

